# Steel Dragon Tools, HELP!!!



## mr.black (Feb 2, 2010)

I am in the process of hiring new employees for my service plumbing company, and am looking to save a few dollars on new cable machines, i found that steel dragon drain machines are less than half the price of the ridgid machines, yet i cannot find any reviews on hows the steel dragons perform and last. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> You get what you pay for.


Words to live by.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm no plumber, but I looked at their site. It looks like chinese crap to me.


Dave


----------



## mr.black (Feb 2, 2010)

the only reason i asked is because its actually japanese, lol


----------



## marc in calgary (Feb 17, 2008)

*Steel Dragon.*

I'm kind of hesitating to post anything on this one, a part of me says strictly buy quality goods and nothing from china, a part of me says buy whatever you can to make your business plan work for you. I've never heard of Steel Dragon before, ebay reviews has a comparison between them and Ridgid including quite notable price difference. (I can't include the link for this).

Almost all of my tools are american made, with the exception of my much loved Bosch cordless kit. I have no complaints whatsoever regarding any of my tools. Customers yes. Tools no.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the s-125 and yes, it's a complete piece of crap. I have done a few kitchen sink stoppages with it though and it did pay for it self. It does still work.

It arrived with the belt popped off the cogs. The motor does not line up with the driven cog square. The motor is small and underpowered. It takes 5-30 seconds for the motor to start up fully. It's not as powerful as the ridgid k-50. It is light weight and dirt cheap though. I don't regret buying it, but it's just a spare unit. It sits behind the k-60 in the truck and I usually use it in situations where I would not want to risk damaging my k-60 unit.

The last call I used it on was on a steep tile roof in the rain. It almost fell of the roof a few times. If it had, I wouldn't have cared.

I would generally agree with KTS's statement. You are getting what you pay for.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

History made, Protech rarely agrees with me.


----------



## thatsmyplumber (Oct 29, 2012)

*junk*

I recently made the mistake of purchasing the Steel Dragon R12 ratchet set as well as there 400 vice and oiler.I had purchased them along with the Ridgid 700 as part of a package from Craigs affordable tools. My presumtion was that I was to recieve all Ridgid products given that all of the model #'s where the same. Didnt Read fine print. I tried useing both the 3/4" as well as the 11/4" heads. The theads where unusable. and on 1 of the cuts the pipe theads sheered off. The oiler was very crappy as well about the same gage as a soup can. Craigs wants to charge me a 25% handling charge for returning the defective ratchet set. Buyer be ware of these shoddy prodects especialy if you purchase on line.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Where do you guys come up with these screen names? Little sucker in the thread above, and now'' thats my plumber''. Is CT so full of good names, thats all was left?


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jan 8, 2008)

WHAT YOU NEED IS THE TROJAN WORLDWIDE LINE OF TOP QUALITY
SEWER AND DRAIN MACHINES WHICH CAN BE FOUND AT THIS ADDRESS
:clap:

http://trojanworldwide.com/ :thumbup:

NOT THAT LINE OF MADE IN CHINA !


----------

